# Tortoise and rabbit?



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, I have a 18 month old tortoise and have just rescued a 10 week old rabbit, both mainly indoors. I was just wondering whether there would be any chance I would be able to let them out together or whether this would be a bad idea? So far I haven't done so as I didn't want to risk it without a more professional and knowledgeable opinion.... Please help... x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

personally, i wouldnt like to risk it, tortoise nips can be very hard and nasty


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Thank you, that's what I was worried about.... :sad: xxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

could you maybe split the room when you have them out, or have them out in seperate rooms? 
would love to see some pictures, of both tortoise and rabbits, i love tortoise :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha my sis is in EXACTLY the same situation....was gonna ask on here buit I forgot! She has a 14 (i think younger but hey) week old bunny now and she asked me if she could let him run around with her tortoise


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

That's because I am your sister, "niki87"!! haha  could you not guess from the name...?!?!?! 
I will be putting up pictures on here as soon as I can, thank you for the advise lil miss  
xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha oops...hello sis.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

:lol::lol: Sorry Niki that made me laugh...





-looks around hoping her sisters don't follow her- :blink:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :lol::lol: Sorry Niki that made me laugh...
> 
> -looks around hoping her sisters don't follow her- :blink:


Haha I know! Am so stupid cos she is a lover of crabs...but was in a rush lol! Still....am still stoopid!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL just lol :lol: :lol: :lol: i needed a chuckle, fancy not recognising your own sister

hello nikis sister, will you tell niki she needs to let me steal her bunnies please?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello Niki's sister 

Dont think I would risk it like everyone else has said 

Cant wait for piccys of both tho 

*Heidi*


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

hello everyone! and haha lil miss, i will tell her  i will just find out how to put pics up now........
I am also called Heidi by the way... always nice to meet others hehe  xxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

crablover said:


> hello everyone! and haha lil miss, i will tell her  i will just find out how to put pics up now........
> I am also called Heidi by the way... always nice to meet others hehe  xxxx


Well hello Heidi, Niki's sister 
Lol, I've only ever met one other Heidi and that was at college, she was the year below me.
I am technically Heidi-Louise but I NEVER use that!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> LOL just lol :lol: :lol: :lol: i needed a chuckle, fancy not recognising your own sister
> 
> hello nikis sister, will you tell niki she needs to let me steal her bunnies please?


Why do you think I am bringing buns to you 



crablover said:


> hello everyone! and haha lil miss, i will tell her  i will just find out how to put pics up now........
> I am also called Heidi by the way... always nice to meet others hehe  xxxx


Haha let me know if you need help hun! Best way is photobucket or similar!


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

i need help!!! I have no idea!!!! And i have also only ever met one other Heidi; an old lady who lives a few doors down from me... 
*Heidi* xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Why do you think I am bringing buns to you
> 
> Haha let me know if you need help hun! Best way is photobucket or similar!


haha i maight just let you off then :lol:

heidi, i think before you get to so many posts (not sure how many it is) posts with pictures will be added to a moderation que and wont show till aproved by a mod, that annoyed me when i first joined :lol:

i know of one other person called heidi, shes originally sweedish lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol: you guys!!! so funny! I have no experience of tortoise but I imagine many ignorants have let the 2 run loose in the garden together before. I cant imagine the 2 cuddled up together but a few careful supervised meetings is probably the best way, and if they arnt bothered by each other then supervised time out its probably ok


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

well, i let them out together last night... very heavily supervised, of course.... it went like this; rabbit (fiver) sniffed the tortoise, tortoise (lilo) went inside her shell. Fiver hopped away and Lilo chased her for a while. at one point i did think Lilo was going to bite Fiver, but I didn't wait to see the results; she probably wasn't but i wasn't going to risk it. I separated them immediately. A bit later on, I let them out together again and they just ignored each other. I wouldn't advise anyone to let a bunny and a tortoise out together unsupervised but i think supervised is ok, but i think i'll let them out separately most of the time  thanks for all the advise guys   xxxx


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)




----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello gorgous baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Li-lo is beautiful too but I love that bunny wabbit!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Haha oops...hello sis.


ha ha that was funny


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Lilo didn't like the flash on my camera.... poor thing  i will be taking more pics though    she's a lovely lil thing xxxxxx and yessss bunny wabbit is soooooo CUTE!!! i love him    xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

how do you get those giant photos i can only get the lil 1s please pm me if you know thanx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crablover said:


> Lilo didn't like the flash on my camera.... poor thing  i will be taking more pics though    she's a lovely lil thing xxxxxx and yessss bunny wabbit is soooooo CUTE!!! i love him    xxxx


 they are both wonderful!


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

yes, yes they are    <3 and ok, i will pm you  xxxxx


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s252/Jaysmonkey/SDC15014.jpg

just take a look at this..... isn't it the best...?!?! so cute... :') xxx


----------

